# Tips to unlock/have Public Works suggested more often?



## Tammyface (Jun 19, 2013)

I don't know about anyone else, but it takes FOREVER for my neighbors to suggest new things! As far as I know, the only way to get new projects (disregarding the cafe and projects that are unlocked specially like such), the only way for new Public Works to be suggested is when your neighbor is surprised to see you.

But more often than not, when my neighbors are surprised to see me, they just want a new catchphrase, new greeting, or to give me some random piece of furniture... gah! At this rate, I'll never get the projects I want!

Does anyone have any sort of tip or information to coax out new project suggestions? :/ Leave your experiences and such here!


----------



## Nami (Jun 20, 2013)

I really want to know this too, I've only unlocked a scarecrow for Pete's sake. Out of the ones that are suggested from villagers, anyway.


----------



## rpgcaster (Jun 20, 2013)

Yep, I've unlocked a yield sign and that's it... more info on this topic would be very much appreciated >_>


----------



## Riiiiptide (Jun 20, 2013)

For villager requests, I think it's random. Just keep talking to them I guess.


----------



## insaneluzer (Jun 20, 2013)

I've unlocked four different suggestions now... The statue fountain that Tipper suggested is going to be finished tomorrow, and then I think I'll start work on the brick bridge she suggested a little while ago! Do the suggestions have anything to do with your relationship with the villagers? Tipper always wants to talk to me the most out of any of my villagers so I guess she likes me (even if she picks on me!), maybe that's how I got so many suggestions out of her? I guess try writing your villagers more letters!


----------



## Kaijudomage (Jun 20, 2013)

I've gotten 5 requests, not including the Dream Suite.

This is the order I've gotten them in.....
Wooden Bridge - The Japanese style bridge, while nice, I already decided on the suspension bridge.
Water Pump - While nice, not on my list of projects.
Stadium Light - No thanks....
Zen Bell - Knox is my best friend now for requesting this. 
Caution Sign - Why would Bunnie ask for this?


----------



## Aurynn (Jun 20, 2013)

I got the request for a video screen and a lighthouse!


----------



## Gizmodo (Jun 20, 2013)

I want someone to suggest a police station ahh


----------



## Gingersnap (Jun 20, 2013)

So here's the dealo:
I built a campsite, Biskit requested a stone tablet
I built a park clock, Freya requested a modern bench
Build small first to get big
You can always demolish the community projects you don't like


----------



## Valerie (Jun 20, 2013)

I've also found that the more you interact with villagers the more requests you get: send letters, talk to them during the day, etc. some villagers seem to request similar items as well. Like one of mine loves the medival stuff- lamp, clock, etc.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 20, 2013)

I got the Moai Statue requested today. It's my first request. I'm only on day 7, so not too bad.

I think interacting with your villagers and building the public works you do have helps. Like someone else said, most of them are able to be demolished if you don't want to keep them long term.


----------



## maarowak (Jun 20, 2013)

Kaijudomage said:


> I've gotten 5 requests, not including the Dream Suite.
> 
> This is the order I've gotten them in.....
> Wooden Bridge - The Japanese style bridge, while nice, I already decided on the suspension bridge.
> ...



>Japanese bridge
>Water pump
>Zen Bell

I AM SO JEALOUS ;_;

Pierce asked for a modern bridge, someone else asked for a modern bench, and today Benjamin asked for a POLICE STATION!!!! I was ecstatic. Already paid for it hehe, just waiting to be ready tomorrow.
But yeah, I built 3 projects (campsite,cutout and well), and was asked 3 projects. Coincidence?


----------



## Kookabura (Jun 20, 2013)

I've built a cobblestone bridge and a fountian and Coco asked for a fairytale light and a trash can. Not sure if that counts because they were already on my list.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 20, 2013)

maarowak said:


> But yeah, I built 3 projects (campsite,cutout and well), and was asked 3 projects. Coincidence?



I've built 3 projects so far (camping site, a bridge, and a yellow bench - I am now gathering funds for reset center) and I was just requested the first one after I started gathering funds for the reset center tonight. So I think it's coincidence. A lucky one though!

I was asked for that project towards the end of me playing tonight, so maybe my villagers will ask for more tomorrow. I hope so.


----------



## Cobby (Jun 20, 2013)

I have built 3 projects (Cobblestone bridge, a fountain and a Police Station) and the 4th (a Illuminated Clock!!!) should be finished tomorrow, I get about 2 few recommendations a day, if lucky.

Most projects requests are only given by villagers with the right personalities (such as only Snooty villagers request Modern Benches, Jocks requesting Solar Panels) so you should befriend the right villagers if you're hunting for specific projects.


----------



## Kaijudomage (Jun 20, 2013)

Pudge just requested a Pile of Pipes, so that makes 6 requests for me.

I'm beginning to think that the chance of a request depends on how much a villager likes you, some confirmation on this would be nice.


----------



## Zen (Jun 20, 2013)

Kaijudomage said:


> Pudge just requested a Pile of Pipes, so that makes 6 requests for me.
> 
> I'm beginning to think that the chance of a request depends on how much a villager likes you, some confirmation on this would be nice.



Actually liking just gives them more of a chance to want to talk to you. What they say then is just random.


----------



## Kaijudomage (Jun 20, 2013)

Zen said:


> Actually liking just gives them more of a chance to want to talk to you. What they say then is just random.



So the more your villagers want to talk to you, they'll eventually ask for a public work among their dialogues.


----------



## McMuffinburger (Jun 20, 2013)

ive only had eggbert ask me about some tire toy


----------



## Nekoboi (Jun 20, 2013)

I recently got asked to build a flower arch. That been my only request so far


----------



## D i a (Jun 20, 2013)

I've only had a few requests so far (none of them appealing), hoping I'll get a police station soon...
This is exactly why I came here today, too. To see if anyone knew anything about this. xD


----------



## Tammyface (Jun 20, 2013)

I've built... around 10 community projects if you include the campsite and bridges (but not including cafe, dream mansion, etc) and I've only gotten 2 suggestions from neighbors, ever! I'm going insane!! @_@


----------



## katie. (Jun 20, 2013)

I've only been asked to build an instrument shelter


----------



## Rue (Jun 20, 2013)

I have built 3 public works so far, and it seems to me that every time I complete a project I get a suggestion. I finished paying off my Park Lamp this morning.

Today Sylvia suggested a Windmill!


----------



## Bambi (Jun 20, 2013)

I still haven't been asked to build anything


----------



## LemyLekySama (Jun 20, 2013)

I've built about 6 crazy public works my villagers suggested. But none of them have suggested the Police Station, which is what I really want, now!


----------



## Nooblord (Jun 20, 2013)

The police station was the first project requested.
Not sure of the order of the other projects that were requested, but there was a drinking fountain, illuminated heart, flower bed, wind turbine, and something else but I don't remember.
I think Chevere was about to request something, but I was listening into a conversation two of my villagers were having and by the time they finished Chevere walked away >n<


----------



## Milky ninja (Jun 20, 2013)

I dunno why, but I put up a stone tablet today, after my campsite and cobblestone bridge...

Day 11 and not a single villager request!


----------



## Hirisa (Jun 20, 2013)

Sparro requested an "instrument shed." Has anyone seen this project? I don't recall seeing it on any of the AC blogs I follow.

EDIT: Ohhh, instrument shelter! The weather dealie. Nevermind.


----------



## whereiskellie (Jun 20, 2013)

i've gotten requests for

yield sign
garbage can
lighthouse
police station
and some sign thing i wont be getting 


I find that every time i complete a project, someone asks for a new one.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hirisa said:


> Sparro requested an "instrument shed." Has anyone seen this project? I don't recall seeing it on any of the AC blogs I follow.
> 
> EDIT: Ohhh, instrument shelter! The weather dealie. Nevermind.



thats the one i want the most! lucky


----------



## Mairmalade (Jun 20, 2013)

I've had three or four suggested to me. I was happy one was the Zen Bench (will replace with the fairy-tale bench whenever that happens). I've just wandered around a lot and I always make sure to walk in front of my villagers often.


----------



## Princess (Jun 20, 2013)

I've gotten no requests 

Except for the dream suite, but don't think that counts.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 20, 2013)

Mairmalade said:


> I've had three or four suggested to me. I was happy one was the Zen Bench (will replace with the fairy-tale bench whenever that happens). I've just wandered around a lot and I always make sure to walk in front of my villagers often.



That's what I do, but today all my villagers jsut wanted to call me muffin. I just say yes because in the case of Gaston, he just kept asking me until I finally said yes. Silly Gaston. Luckily, after today, I believe all my neighbors are now calling me muffin, so I should have a better chance of getting requests.


----------



## Mr. Thomas Nook (Jun 27, 2013)

Well it's definately not time, I've had the game for more than 20 animal crossing weeks, (yeah, I time travelled). I talk to my neighbors occasionally but get no requests for new Public Works Projects . .

Should start interacting more with the villagers I guess . .


----------



## Olivitess (Jun 27, 2013)

Its seems that every time I have sat down in the mayors chair without building anything a villager soon comes up to me within the hour. Could be pure coincidence though!


----------



## eresin (Jun 27, 2013)

random is random


----------



## Gizmodo (Jun 27, 2013)

I talk to my villagers 24/7, all 10 of them and have only had 3 requests (including the police station) so i really dont think there is anything you can do


----------



## Marceline (Jun 30, 2013)

I usually just hang around town until someone is 'surprised' to see me.


----------



## Pokeking (Jun 30, 2013)

I've had the game since day one and only have museum second floor, dream suite and reset center unlocked. Only reset center is unbuilt because I'm trying to think of a place for it. Other than that, I just have the defaults. I've had to resort to using the default projects to stand in for those I want to build.

Supposedly the trick is to go swim for a few minutes and then go about until you see an exclamation point above a villager's head.


----------



## Envy (Jun 30, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> I talk to my villagers 24/7, all 10 of them and have only had 3 requests (including the police station) so i really dont think there is anything you can do



Three requests is way more than the zero I've gotten and I've had the game since day one. -_-


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 30, 2013)

I think it might be helpful if you didn't already have a public works project in the process of being built!


----------



## Sleepy (Jun 30, 2013)

I don't know how true this is- but I've tried it, and it has worked for me every time except 1 or 2. By worked, I mean it has caused my villagers to get the exclamation and run to talk to me. I haven't had public works requested due to this.. YET) 

Put on the wet suit and go into the water. Purposely get stung by a jellyfish, and swim around for a few minutes, staying out of site from your villagers and diving for deep sea creatures. Then slowly approach each villager from the angle they are facing. Usually at least 1 of them will say *something*.

I have no idea why that works but eh.

I have had three requests so far:
1) Yield sign
2) Caution sign 
3) Traffic signal 

WHY VILLAGERS? WHY DO YOU WANT THESE AWFUL THINGS?

PLEASE REQUEST A FAIRY TALE BRIDGE INSTEAD OR A POLICE STATION OR INSTRUMENT CENTER OR SOMETHING GOOD

I am also quite anxious to do the train station remodel, unlocking that will take forever 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, does anyone know if there is a limit you can have in your "request queue" at one time?


----------



## Curiousiko (Jun 30, 2013)

Olaf requested the Police Station the day before he moved out. Otherwise, I got the caution sign and yield sign -.- All I want is a hot spring!!


----------



## DorsalAxe (Jun 30, 2013)

Those conversations tend to be trigged when you're outside, but far enough away for the villager to be unloaded. So I guess swimming far away from the town would do the trick.

Anyway, I can confirm that it does trigger a conversation, without fail. But not necessarily a request. Even so, it's an incredibly useful trick to know. I'm guessing you can only have three villager requests at a time, since they're not giving me anymore


----------



## Pokeking (Jun 30, 2013)

Good news. I finally got my first request. It was a statue fountain from Diana. Not only that, but goes with the feel for the village.


----------



## Bubble Pop (Jun 30, 2013)

Hmmm I think you just need to be really friendly with your villagers. I get one to two requests a day now. None that I want so far though T_T


----------



## charmed girl (Jun 30, 2013)

I've only had a request from Mira to build a caution sign and one from Curt requesting a stone tablet, and just opened the dream suite the other day... Now working on the 2nd floor of the museum.


----------



## ForgottenT (Jun 30, 2013)

I have unlocked
- The Dark Cube
- The Pyramid
- Wisteria Trellis
- Flower Arch
- Yield Sign
- Zen Streetlight
- Drinking Fountain
- Wind Turbine
- Solar Panel

Beardo suggested the Dark Cube
Beardo also suggested the Pyramid (if I remember correctly)
Paula suggested the Trellis
Deena suggested the Flower Arch
Walt suggested the Yield sign
Walt suggested the Zen Streetlight
Deena suggested the Drinking Fountain
Walt suggested the Wind Turbine
Peck suggested the Solar Panel


----------



## Stargirl (Jun 30, 2013)

I've only had 2 requests, and Bam asked for both. A police station and a bonfire. I don't really want to build either at the moment. Do you HAVE to build the ones they've requested to get them to ask about new ones?


----------



## Sleepy (Jun 30, 2013)

I want to know what Swimmergirl asked. Can you get 1+ requests a day? Is there a limit? :X

Also, Coco just requested a wind turbine. I decided to build it, because I found a really cool spot for it by the cliff.


----------



## Cazqui (Jun 30, 2013)

Sleepy said:


> I don't know how true this is- but I've tried it, and it has worked for me every time except 1 or 2. By worked, I mean it has caused my villagers to get the exclamation and run to talk to me. I haven't had public works requested due to this.. YET)
> 
> Put on the wet suit and go into the water. Purposely get stung by a jellyfish, and swim around for a few minutes, staying out of site from your villagers and diving for deep sea creatures. Then slowly approach each villager from the angle they are facing. Usually at least 1 of them will say *something*.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sleepy (Jun 30, 2013)

No problem, I am glad it worked out for you! I have yet to do this today, but Coco suggested a wind turbine anyway.


----------



## sweetfire (Jun 30, 2013)

I got a blue bench and a yield sign both from axel sigh. I wanted something nice looking.


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 30, 2013)

I have unlocked
-Wisteria Trellis
-yeild sign or some type of sign
-and I think they requested one of the bridges


----------



## Lin (Jun 30, 2013)

Sorry if this was mentioned already but has anyone gotten 2 requests in one day before? I want to know if it's possible. x.x


----------



## darkfire25 (Jun 30, 2013)

So far all I've had suggested is a zen bell. I have Gruff (Cranky) so I'm really hoping he suggests the Japanese style bridge. He was the one who suggested the bell


----------



## Slickyrider (Jun 30, 2013)

I've gotten:

-Modern Bench
-Pyramid
-Reset Center (doesn't count as a villager suggested project, though)
-Police Station (yeah, I was pretty happy about this)

For those wondering, the Police Station isn't much. Booker/Cooper perform the same functions that they did in previous installments (save for Wi-Fi, of course) - lost & found and telling you about special visitors.


----------



## Mays (Jun 30, 2013)

I've had a sign requested.


----------



## laceydearie (Jun 30, 2013)

I've only gotten three requests. Zen bench, solar panel thing idk?, and an illuminated tree.


----------



## Cake (Jun 30, 2013)

I believe that I have recieved 2 requests in one day


----------



## Lin (Jul 1, 2013)

Cake said:


> I believe that I have recieved 2 requests in one day



Thanks for answer.


----------



## Peachk33n (Jul 1, 2013)

Ive had quite a few requests now in my town. I found at the beginning I didnt get any at all and I played for sooooo many hours. I think your friendship level might have something to do with how often villagers request projects or at least increases the chances. 

Just keep walking by your villager's faces. They have to directly see you in order to trigger a "surprised event" 

if you find your self in a group of two or more villagers walk in front of them all and if nothing happens, "save and continue" and then walk in front of them again until they approach you.


----------



## satellitestorm (Jul 1, 2013)

Sleepy's swimming method mostly works for me.

I would idle about in the ocean for about 8-10 minutes, catch something and walk up in front of the villager, and they would look surprised at me.

On three successive days I got:
Blue Bench on the 2nd attempt
Police Station on the 1st attempt
Lighthouse on the 4th attempt

I've seen the swimming method being mentioned on a Japanese Wiki, so it's a known technique.


----------



## keybug55 (Jul 1, 2013)

I only got two requests for a modern bench, and a scarecrow. Well if I want a full list, I better get to work *Shoves peaches into letters*


----------



## Chrissy (Jul 1, 2013)

I did the swimming thing once and it worked. Not sure why you have to be stung by a jellyfish, but it worked! Though it was just a streetlight.

Speaking of this, does visiting dream towns actually help with having a chance for more requests? I read somewhere that it did. Any experiences?


----------



## Blueyoshi (Jul 1, 2013)

I've gotten unlocked:
Caution Sign
Illuminated Heart
Illuminated Tree
Zen Clock
Police Office
(and museum renovation, dream suite, resetti)

I've built:
Fountain
Museum
Suite
Resetti
Police office
3 wooden bridges (removed the cobblestone one)
Campsite


----------



## Bubble Pop (Jul 1, 2013)

I believe you can only get the Zen series suggested by Cranky villagers, which sucks as I have none!


----------



## zblueboltz (Jul 1, 2013)

I got one everyday, just hope they coem up and talk to YOU, then they suggest something thereafter. I think talking to them will wear them out, actually.

[edit] It might also help to finish a public work everyday, 'cause I get new ones everyday.

[edit] I just got a new request after starting a new public work. Perhaps it's the key.


----------



## Envy (Jul 1, 2013)

I got villagers coming up to me on like five different occasions today. Sadly, not even a single one asked for a public works project. It was all asking for items in my inventory, or even worse, asking for new catchphrases/greetings (which was the most common).

It really is purely a matter of luck. =/


----------



## kimmy27 (Jul 1, 2013)

I just got a request to build a Sphinx....seriously? ...>.>


----------



## Curiousiko (Jul 1, 2013)

Try walking around with no money and just your tools (including swimsuit for the swimming trick). It'll up your chances for requests. I had nothing on me this morning and a villager just asked for a Garbage Can. Not building that but at least it's something haha.


----------



## allsquirrels (Jul 1, 2013)

Haha, the other day Margie (normal) ran up to me all excited and told me about a famous garbage can she read about in a magazine and could we please build one too? I have no plans to build that but it totally made my day. XD


----------



## Gladtobemom (Jul 7, 2013)

I definitely received two requests in the same day.   Kidd requested a bell, then after I got back from the island in the evening, Pinky the Panda requested an illuminated heart.


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 7, 2013)

There is a glitch or bug:
1. Go in the water and just stay idle for like 6-10 minutes. It may work better if you let jellies sting you.
2. Then go catch something.
3. Walk in front of every villager.

It may not be a request. It could be a favor. LOL.


----------



## embitca (Jul 7, 2013)

I tried the go swimming for five and half minutes thing tonight after digging holes around Monique and Alfonso to keep them in their spots. I had to go four swimming four times because the first three times I walked past them, they did something other than a request (got a lovely bed out of it!) and then on my fourth walk-by Alfonso requested a balloon arch. So I let them both go free after that 

I will definitely be walking around without inventory a lot more often.


----------



## izzyismyname (Jul 29, 2013)

I've tried the method of swimming away for a while to trigger a surprise conversation, and by doing that, Fauna suggested the Wind Turbine! I've had quite a few suggestions acctually:

- Police Station
- Windmill
- Camping Cot
- Fairytail Clock
- Illuminated Arch

I've also gottwen the Dream Suite and other things like that, but they aren't from villager suggestions obviously :')


----------



## th8827 (Jul 29, 2013)

The only tip that I have is to talk to animals. If you have been playing for a while, they won't run up to you until one of them have told you that you look tired.


----------



## strawberrywine (Jul 29, 2013)

I've been doing the trick for a long time and suddenly, Gayle and Curt have been suggesting things everyday without me even trying. Here are the stuff they suggested:

Zen bell

Zen Clock

Zen Garden

Zen Bench

Brick Bridge

Flower Arch

The icky yield sign

Drilling Rig

Police station 

Rack of Rice (Suggested by Frank)

And thats pretty much it  Im really happy with the suggestions though ^_^


----------



## JellyBeans (Jul 29, 2013)

Mine have suggested:
 the police station, blue bench, brick bridge, wooden bridge, outdoor chair, instrument shelter, flower bed, video screen, stone tablet, hot spring. There may be more but I can't remember them  My villagers suggest a lot.

Rack of rice, wind turbine. OMG I never realised how much the suggested >.<


----------



## th8827 (Jul 29, 2013)

Curiousiko said:


> Try walking around with no money and just your tools (including swimsuit for the swimming trick). It'll up your chances for requests. I had nothing on me this morning and a villager just asked for a Garbage Can. Not building that but at least it's something haha.



I thought of a way to improve on this. Fill your entire inventory up with tools and other unbuyable items. That way, they can't buy, sell, or give you anything, narrowing the possible dialogue options even further.


----------



## atenasing (Aug 1, 2013)

*A japanese animal crossing new leaf friend*



Nekoboi said:


> I recently got asked to build a flower arch. That been my only request so far



Hello there
i notice that you have a japanese animal crossing and i woul like to be youre friend and maybe if you want go visit youre town, maybe we can make trades , selling have fun with tours and stuff like that , i left you my friend code if you decide , i already added you 2105 9474 7344


----------



## Nymph (Aug 1, 2013)

th8827 said:


> I thought of a way to improve on this. Fill your entire inventory up with tools and other unbuyable items. That way, they can't buy, sell, or give you anything, narrowing the possible dialogue options even further.



I think this does help a bit. Though maybe I'm just unlucky...but instead of giving me PWP recommendations they'll keep coming up and asking if their catchphrase/greeting should be changed. -sigh-


----------



## fierceonigami (Aug 1, 2013)

I noticed that if I'm their friend, they give me more requests but other than that it seems random and you just have to make sure to walk past them whenever you see them just in case.


----------



## Beanie (Aug 1, 2013)

I think I read somewhere (don't quote me though, I have no proof for the accuracy of this info), that villagers ping you every 15 minutes or so at random. So if you are super obsessive about it you can try running in front of villagers every 15 minutes. Considering how it is possible to get one per day it might be worth a shot xD


----------



## Riesz (Aug 5, 2013)

My method of farming PWPs:

1) Walk around town and talk to every villager once
2) Dig holes around villagers I want specific PWPs from to keep them in place
3) Dump all money into a bag and drop it.  Also drop any furniture, clothing, or other items villagers will buy
4) Fill inventory with flowers
5) Put on wetsuit and swim to the barrier in the ocean
6) Wait 5 minutes or so (important: leave the DS open and Animal Crossing on), leave water, and walk up to villager I want PWP from

Rinse and repeat over and over...


----------



## th8827 (Aug 6, 2013)

Riesz said:


> My method of farming PWPs:
> 
> 1) Walk around town and talk to every villager once
> 2) Dig holes around villagers I want specific PWPs from to keep them in place
> ...



If your inventory is full of flowers, it should not matter if you have money or not.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 6, 2013)

Riesz said:


> My method of farming PWPs:
> 
> 1) Walk around town and talk to every villager once
> 2) Dig holes around villagers I want specific PWPs from to keep them in place
> ...



I find filling my inventory with 16 100 bells works perfectly fine. No need to pick up flowers ;v;


----------

